# Help please! roofer advice mafra area lisbon :)



## ladyhef (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi all, 

I bought a 42m2 mid-terrace property in the mafra district November 2013. It is between mafra and Torres vedras, 20 miles from ericeira beach and 30 mins from lisbon. 

Almost the entire roof has collapsed bar the main beam, which needs removing and replacing. The house is currently cluttered with the fallen roof and the old walls and mezzanine (partially collapsed). This rubble and old wood needs removing and disposing of. I was planning to do this myself but am now working on a long contract.. because of the particularly wet winter the wood has rotten and is quite soft. I have had two roofer/building contractors look at the house so far and am awaiting quotes. I was really hoping someone could help me understand if the proposals I receive are reasonable 

The quote will be for: 

-removal of old rubble/wood and old supporting beam
-Complete new roof including all beams, tiles, roofmate insulation (and other material to prevent condensation?) And 4 Velux Windows approx 80x110cm

The inside of the roof can be left unfinished as at this point to house will be one big empty cube and later it can be finished with plaster board etc. I do not want the edge of the roof to be finished traditionally, which I'm told can take extra days or even a week!

I need the quote to have all materials and labour involved, including scaffolding hire if necessary and tax. I don't want any nasty surprises 

Any suggestions, comments, recommendations and estimates would be massively appreciated! I am finding it difficult to find a Portuguese builder who speaks well enough English. On a good quote/project relationship I would ideally want this builder to continue to help complete the rest of the build 

Many thanks in advance for your interest and/or help,

Heather


----------

